# Sunday in 118' of water w/ pics



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

We needed to run the boat and sunday was as good a day as you can ask for in January. Took all the frozen baits we had left over from the fall and pushed off the dock around 915am, hit the navy barge for bait but the snapper wouldn't leave us alone so we ran out to the outside wrecks and picked away. We caught a bunch of good snapper, most of them up top on free lined baits. Found a wayward bull red fishing for AJ's and only got 1 legal AJ out of all the shorts (but that is because we only had 2 ruby redlips). We got some product shots for the website and fb page and warmed up our drags with some good fighting fish. Total take home was 1 aj, a black sea bass, 1 black snapper around 20", and two white snapper. Total released were 1,000 (+/- 10) red snapper up to 20#s and a ton of small aj, scamp, trigger etc. 
Good crew, good weather, great day!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice mixed bag!


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

The other pics are over the size limit, Im working on a video too, I'll post that if I get it right. 
See you on the water
Rob


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats a nice "humphead" seabass! Don't see a whole lot that size in the N Gulf.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Thats a nice "humphead" seabass! Don't see a whole lot that size in the N Gulf.


+1 on that knothead; we usually see them that big up in the Lant.
Thanks for sharing report & pics.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the report!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Thats a nice "humphead" seabass! Don't see a whole lot that size in the N Gulf.


Yep, very nice!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

DAWGONIT said:


> +1 on that knothead; we usually see them that big up in the Lant.
> Thanks for sharing report & pics.
> catch 'em up.


I've caught a lot of nice ones out of west central Florida from Tarpon Springs down to sarasota, but very rarely that big here. 

Shame that gag had to go back


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh...and I hate to bearer of bad news, but unless there is a Florida closure on shallow water grouper or Scamp before 2/1, you could've kept the Scamp


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks guys. That seabass was pretty tasty too. It was on deep bridge rubble. And Chris, I don't let legal scamps go, these were all 15" and the triggers were all 13". The overpopulated snapper must have been beating the legal/allowable catch to the hooks. 
On a side note my tyrnos 10 locked up and is in disrepair now. It's a shame that thing is a blast to jig with


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I wasn't sure if you meant they were undersized or not. Theres plenty of folks who get lost in these everchanging seasons and limits. Its about drove me to drinking, but not yet


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

nice catch man!


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

thought this was a cool pic too, finally got it smaller. Cant wait to go again


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

fishboy said:


> Thanks guys. That seabass was pretty tasty too. It was on deep bridge rubble. And Chris, I don't let legal scamps go, these were all 15" and the triggers were all 13". The overpopulated snapper must have been beating the legal/allowable catch to the hooks.
> On a side note my tyrnos 10 locked up and is in disrepair now. It's a shame that thing is a blast to jig with



Talk to a Shimano rep about the Tyrnos, my Tyrnos 10 broke also last year and it just happened to be around the time of the Outcast Spring sale, since they don't make a Tyrnos 10 anymore they upgraded me to a Talica 12 2 speed for $100... I could not be happier


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great day, that's some high res pics!


----------



## CobeKing (May 21, 2012)

What kind of rod and reel is that in the pic with the red snapper.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice mix! First time Ive ever seen a knothead pulled out. Only have ever seen them diving


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

That's my go to, snapper rig. Trinidad 12 on a teremar 7' 15-30lb. Reel has 40# braid with 40 floro topshot.


----------

